

Watch Out for Ticks This Summer - moron4hire
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/watch-out-ticks-summer-sean-mcbeth

======
bruleyii
I already found one on me... in my yard. They are going to be nasty.

~~~
moron4hire
Yes, the nymph stage is particularly bad, because they are so small it is easy
to miss them. Suburban areas and rural parks might actually have _more_
problems with ticks because of the lack of natural predators for the ticks'
hosts.

